# POST A PICTURE. No comments, no text, just let it be art...



## simi-steading

Hopefully this will be all the text we get in this thread... You can post your own, or something you find on the web... Let the silence roll and let the art be art..


----------



## simi-steading




----------



## Tiempo




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## sammyd




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## DaleK




----------



## PricklyThistle




----------



## MushCreek




----------



## Tiempo

PricklyThistle said:


>


Where is this PT?


----------



## simi-steading

Tiempo said:


> Where is this PT?


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/general-chat/511748-text-thread-post-picture.html


----------



## simi-steading




----------



## PricklyThistle

Tiempo said:


> Where is this PT?


Caithness, NE Scotland


----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## PricklyThistle




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## MushCreek




----------



## simi-steading

BetsyK in Mich said:


> <a href="http://s161.photobucket.com/user/ThreeSistersFarm/media/jake015_zps65de4c0c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t233/ThreeSistersFarm/jake015_zps65de4c0c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo jake015_zps65de4c0c.jpg"/></a>


----------



## MushCreek




----------



## PricklyThistle

[/IMG]


----------



## Tiempo




----------



## Tiempo




----------



## Tiempo




----------



## Chad

First


----------



## Chad

Second


----------



## Chad

Third


----------



## haypoint

------


----------



## haypoint

-----


----------



## haypoint

=====


----------



## beowoulf90

Motley bunch


----------



## beowoulf90

<>>>>>>


----------



## hercsmama

"Backyard"


----------



## raybait1

Minimum text.


----------



## Chad

Fourth


----------



## Chad

Fifth


----------



## Chad

Sixth


----------



## Belfrybat

late snow


----------



## Tiempo




----------



## Tiempo




----------



## Tiempo




----------



## wy_white_wolf




----------



## bluefish

pictures


----------



## puddlejumper007

View attachment 25922


----------



## FeralFemale

.....
View attachment 25923


----------



## FeralFemale

View attachment 25924


----------



## FeralFemale

View attachment 25925


View attachment 25926


View attachment 25927


View attachment 25928

.....


----------



## puddlejumper007

View attachment 25929


----------



## popscott

.....


----------



## popscott

.....


----------



## bluemoonluck

my friend's 2 dogs - selfie!


----------



## bluemoonluck

Star Wars


----------



## bluemoonluck

dog training done right


----------



## bluemoonluck

Motherload!


----------



## bluemoonluck

giddy up!


----------



## blufford

View attachment 25981


----------



## MushCreek




----------



## MushCreek




----------



## blufford

View attachment 25982


----------



## 355946

View attachment 25998



____________________________
Rabbi Hillel â 'That which is hateful to you, do not do to another. That is the whole Law. The rest is commentary.'


----------



## popscott

.......


----------



## woodsy




----------



## woodsy




----------



## woodsy




----------



## woodsy




----------



## popscott

............


----------



## viggie




----------



## SimplerTimez

View attachment 26106​CopyrightÂ© S. M. King "Scraps Torn From A Diminutive Notebook" project 2013-2014


----------



## SimplerTimez

View attachment 26107​CopyrightÂ© S. M. King "Scraps Torn From A Diminutive Notebook" project 2013-2014


----------



## haypoint

.............


----------



## haypoint

======


----------



## haypoint

-====-


----------



## simi-steading




----------



## BetsyK in Mich

<a href="http://s161.photobucket.com/user/ThreeSistersFarm/media/201982948002_229740559002_4024892_20000_0020_zps7f8b3c89.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t233/ThreeSistersFarm/201982948002_229740559002_4024892_20000_0020_zps7f8b3c89.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 201982948002_229740559002_4024892_20000_0020_zps7f8b3c89.jpg"/></a>


----------



## BetsyK in Mich

<a href="http://s161.photobucket.com/user/ThreeSistersFarm/media/201982948002_229767752002_4024892_113000_0113_zps7021a3f0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t233/ThreeSistersFarm/201982948002_229767752002_4024892_113000_0113_zps7021a3f0.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 201982948002_229767752002_4024892_113000_0113_zps7021a3f0.jpg"/></a>


----------



## haypoint

aaaaa


----------



## haypoint

mmmmmmm


----------



## haypoint

sssrrr


----------



## BetsyK in Mich

View attachment 26205


----------



## BetsyK in Mich

View attachment 26209


----------



## BetsyK in Mich




----------



## haypoint

]]]]]]


----------



## woodsy




----------



## woodsy




----------



## woodsy




----------



## woodsy




----------



## woodsy




----------



## lonelytree

my world


----------



## lonelytree

more of my world


----------



## kkbinco

View attachment 26264​


----------



## ksfarmer

Eastern Tiger Swallowtail


----------



## ksfarmer

Kansas sunrise.


----------



## MO_cows

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MO_cows

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MO_cows

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Earthling




----------



## Earthling




----------



## bloogrssgrl




----------



## SJSFarm

Minimum words


----------



## haypoint

flwmm


----------



## unregistered296863

zzzzz


----------



## unregistered296863

wwwww


----------



## Paumon

Tiled mosaic on sidewalk.


----------



## flowergurl

View attachment 26409


----------



## topofmountain

Go for it


----------



## haypoint

tqfct


----------



## viggie




----------



## bloogrssgrl




----------



## Bettsann




----------



## Cornhusker

View attachment 26462


----------



## PricklyThistle




----------



## popscott

........


----------



## popscott

.......


----------



## SimplerTimez

View attachment 26564​CopyrightÂ© S. M. King "Scraps Torn From A Diminutive Notebook" project 2013-2014

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez

View attachment 26565​CopyrightÂ© S. M. King "Scraps Torn From A Diminutive Notebook" project 2013-2014

~ST


----------



## haypoint

------


----------



## PricklyThistle




----------



## MirandaT

.............


----------



## haypoint

======


----------



## Truckinguy

aaaaa


----------



## Twp.Tom

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## SimplerTimez

View attachment 26918​CopyrightÂ© S. M. King "Scraps Torn From A Diminutive Notebook" project 2013-2014


----------



## bloogrssgrl




----------



## bloogrssgrl




----------



## Paumon

~~~~~~~~


----------



## popscott

..........


----------



## popscott

.........


----------



## HuskyBoris

12345


----------



## HuskyBoris

12345


----------



## sunny225

123456


----------



## popscott

..........


----------



## viggie




----------



## bloogrssgrl

http://news.distractify.com/people/complex-humans/?v=1


----------



## brewswain

.......


----------



## haypoint

------


----------



## Truckinguy

aaaaa


----------



## Truckinguy

aaaaa


----------



## HuskyBoris

Family


----------



## AngieM2

Covered Bridge


----------



## haypoint

------


----------



## Twp.Tom

Crime Fighters


----------



## AngieM2

......
View attachment 27335
​


----------



## AngieM2

.......


----------



## HuskyBoris

12345


----------



## OffGridCooker

54321


----------



## OffGridCooker

gotcarrot?


----------



## haypoint

------


----------



## MO_cows

zxzxzxzxzxzxzx


----------



## bluefish

xxxxx


----------



## WildernesFamily




----------



## BetsyK in Mich

[/URL][/IMG]
View attachment 27473


----------



## BetsyK in Mich

View attachment 27474


----------



## Kasota

.....


----------



## kkbinco

View attachment 27503​


----------



## AngieM2

......


----------



## akane




----------



## akane




----------



## viggie




----------



## WildernesFamily




----------



## Paumon

................


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## farmrbrown

.....


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## smallbore

Local scenery


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Laura Zone 5

.....


----------



## Doug Hodges

View attachment 27577


----------



## viggie




----------



## TnAndy




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Laura Zone 5

.....


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## DEKE01

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## WildernesFamily




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## viggie




----------



## kkbinco




----------



## ROSEMAMA

View attachment 27796


----------



## ROSEMAMA

View attachment 27797


----------



## ROSEMAMA

View attachment 27798


----------



## ROSEMAMA

View attachment 27799


----------



## ROSEMAMA

View attachment 27800


----------



## ROSEMAMA

View attachment 27801


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.....


----------



## AngieM2

:nanner::huh:



View attachment 27812





View attachment 27813
​


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Fonzie




----------



## Fonzie




----------



## Guest

Winterscape...


----------



## haypoint

------


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## viggie




----------



## Laura Zone 5

.....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.....


----------



## popscott

........


----------



## popscott

......


----------



## popscott

.........


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Laura Zone 5

.....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.....


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## HerseyMI




----------



## JeffreyD

...........


----------



## AngieM2

******



View attachment 28002
​


----------



## Truckinguy

aaaaa


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## kkbinco

View attachment 28053


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## viggie




----------



## Darren




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## AngieM2

.....



[YOUTUBE]fo2QU8R4USA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Guest




----------



## DEKE01

WV Hillbilly said:


>


Last time I was up there, I didn't have a paddle.


----------



## Guest

A fire hydrant that burst .


----------



## Harry Chickpea

WV Hillbilly - if you don't put at least a few characters of text in, a lot of browsers (including mine) will not show your pictures.


----------



## Darren




----------



## Sharkie

minimum


----------



## mrs whodunit

View attachment 28765


Playhouse


----------



## Trapper

river view


----------



## forfreedom




----------



## viggie




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Guest

Double rainbow in my area a few days ago .


----------



## Guest

At one time morels grew large in WV .


----------



## Guest

Another morel .


----------



## viggie




----------



## MO_cows

* * * * * * * * *


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Guest

Patriotic sunset .


----------



## Guest

Double hearts .


----------



## FourDeuce




----------



## kkbinco

View attachment 29489


----------



## swinters

View attachment 29490


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## haypoint

========


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## SimplerTimez

View attachment 29804​
Star Jasmine


----------



## popscott

......


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Skamp




----------



## viggie




----------



## willow_girl




----------



## chestnut

View attachment 29863


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.......


----------



## Nyxchik




----------



## Darren




----------



## Rockytopsis

http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz128/rockytopfan/Mirror_zps647a34bc.jpg


----------



## haypoint

-------


----------



## Guest

Home Sweet Home


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.......


----------



## AngieM2




----------



## rhaige9

.....


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## kkbinco

View attachment 30255


----------



## popscott

.........


----------



## rabbitgeek

..........


----------



## sustainabilly

View attachment 30312



View attachment 30313


----------



## Skamp




----------



## unregistered296863

mmmmm


----------



## Guest




----------



## Skamp




----------



## Darren




----------



## redhead89




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## popscott

.............


----------



## rabbitgeek

.....


----------



## Skamp




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## rabbitgeek




----------



## Guest

Honeybee Swarm


----------



## rabbitgeek




----------



## viggie




----------



## Paumon

beach stones


----------



## Paumon

Fallen arbutus


----------



## Paumon

orca.


----------



## Paumon

Another sidewalk mosaic.


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Guest

New River Gorge Bridge , WV


----------



## just_sawing

Ruthie


----------



## lonelytree

Moose Cam


----------



## rabbitgeek

......


----------



## Tex-

Angora Kid


----------



## Tiempo




----------



## Skamp




----------



## Skamp




----------



## Paumon

Georgia Strait in winter.


----------



## DEKE01

rabbitgeek said:


> ......



can someone please ID this bird for me. I haven't spent much time out west and have never seen this one.


----------



## goodatit

magpie


----------



## notwyse

Lisa you might recognize this place....


----------



## Nyxchik




----------



## rabbitgeek

DEKE01 said:


> can someone please ID this bird for me. I haven't spent much time out west and have never seen this one.


Yellowbilled Magpie, unique to California.


----------



## rabbitgeek

.........


----------



## big rockpile

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile

big rockpile


----------



## goodatit

?????


----------



## big rockpile




----------



## FourDeuce




----------



## viggie




----------



## Guest

Eagle pair , New River Gorge , WV


----------



## crazyfarm

!!!


----------



## MO_cows

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pirri

View attachment 32162


----------



## notwyse

Daisy on vacation


----------



## michael ark

Naked chicken.


----------



## notwyse

Canyon


----------



## Kasota

Peonies


----------



## rabbitgeek

street art


----------



## SimplerTimez

My Zinnias, multiple forms

View attachment 32433


View attachment 32435


View attachment 32434​
And wildlife... 

View attachment 32436​
Departing thought

View attachment 32437​


----------



## rabbitgeek

.....


----------



## popscott

...........................


----------



## Kasota

.....


----------



## GG

Great thread!
View attachment 32625


View attachment 32626


View attachment 32627


----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## simi-steading




----------



## rabbitgeek

......
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

View attachment 32705


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

View attachment 32706


----------



## haypoint

----------------------------


----------



## badlander




----------



## badlander




----------



## badlander




----------



## haypoint




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## rabbitgeek

.....


----------



## FourDeuce




----------



## Traderdell

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Traderdell

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Traderdell

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MO_cows

badlander said:


>



I am impressed by this image, but I just can't bring myself to "Like" it!


----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Tricky Grama




----------



## rabbitgeek

......
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## haypoint

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............


----------



## rabbitgeek

......


----------



## viggie




----------



## haypoint

999999999999999999999999999


----------



## Paumon

tiny tomato


----------



## Paumon

sunset


----------



## AngieM2

picked tonight







​


----------



## wastedwages

My first grandbaby will be here in about two weeks!


----------



## Kasota

.......


----------



## haypoint

----------------------


----------



## haypoint

__________________________________________


----------



## brendafawn

.....


----------



## amberley

Minimum text


----------



## kkbinco




----------



## haypoint

----------------------


----------



## haypoint

bee hives


----------



## popscott

...........


----------



## popscott

.........


----------



## haypoint

-------------------


----------



## haypoint

------------------------


----------



## wastedwages

................


----------



## popscott

..............


----------



## rabbitgeek

Common Garter Snake
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## rabbitgeek

Bulgaria - Soviet era monument is repainted with colors of American superheroes


----------



## kkbinco




----------



## haypoint

---------------


----------



## haypoint

----------------------


----------



## In2deep

cloud watching


----------



## popscott

..........


----------



## thestartupman

Look close, what do you see






?


----------



## Buckhuntr

..........


----------



## Buckhuntr

............


----------



## In2deep

Oh more


----------



## Paumon

colors


----------



## rabbitgeek

.....
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AngieM2

​


----------



## handymama

No words


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## popscott

...................


----------



## haypoint

----------------------------


----------



## haypoint

-------------------


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## haypoint

--------------------------------


----------



## Guest




----------



## MOSSYNUT

Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## haypoint

---------------------


----------



## Tricky Grama




----------



## haypoint

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## bigjon

grand baby colleen grace at 2


----------



## Tricky Grama




----------



## Tricky Grama




----------



## my4fireflies

------------------------------


----------



## haypoint

-------------------------------------


----------



## my4fireflies

-------------------


----------



## my4fireflies

---------------------------


----------



## Tricky Grama




----------



## wastedwages

..........


----------



## Homesteader




----------



## Tricky Grama




----------



## Homesteader




----------



## my4fireflies

-------


----------



## Paumon

9-21-2014 last sunset of summer


----------



## AngieM2

​


----------



## handymama




----------



## mrs whodunit

*****************


----------



## mrs whodunit

*******************


----------



## mrs whodunit

************


----------



## rabbitgeek

West Sacramento CA


----------



## rabbitgeek

North Highlands Calif
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## rabbitgeek

Out on the road today...
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## desertdog

Tricky Grama said:


> View attachment 36341


Where was that pic taken? It looks familiar, just can't place it.


----------



## my4fireflies

#######


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## handymama




----------



## roadless

Its easier if ya just turn your head ........


----------



## AngieM2

flower power







​


----------



## my4fireflies

.....


----------



## my4fireflies

.....


----------



## my4fireflies

.....


----------



## my4fireflies

.....


----------



## rabbitgeek

......


----------



## Foxwood_Meadows




----------



## roadless




----------



## wastedwages

.......


----------



## Pouncer

A spectacular photo of Pioneer Peak, outside Palmer, Alaska


----------



## WildernesFamily




----------



## Homesteader




----------



## my4fireflies

.................


----------



## Chuck R.




----------



## WildernesFamily




----------



## rabbitgeek

......


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lady89




----------



## DEKE01

A day at the lake


----------



## rabbitgeek

.....


----------



## my4fireflies

......


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## smccuen




----------



## my4fireflies

.....


----------



## smccuen




----------



## copperkid3




----------



## Tricky Grama




----------



## Tricky Grama




----------



## smccuen




----------



## my4fireflies

.....


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy




----------



## Jaime918

............


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy




----------



## my4fireflies

.....


----------



## MO_cows

love my pampass grass....wish I could capture it better with the camera.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## handymama




----------



## handymama




----------



## Danaus29

.....


----------



## rabbitgeek

duck season


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy




----------



## copperkid3




----------



## popscott

.........


----------



## copperkid3




----------



## rabbitgeek

Gray Lodge


----------



## sherwood




----------



## rabbitgeek

gray lodge


----------



## AngieM2




----------



## popscott

........


----------



## rabbitgeek

gray lodge CA


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy




----------



## chestnut




----------



## copperkid3




----------



## Hoosier Cowboy




----------



## chestnut




----------



## copperkid3




----------



## OffGridCooker

Vine not


----------



## J.T.M.

:ashamed:


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy




----------



## Jaime918

..........


----------



## my4fireflies

......


----------



## my4fireflies

.....


----------



## rabbitgeek

.....


----------



## popscott

......


----------



## rabbitgeek

.....


----------



## rabbitgeek

......


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## rabbitgeek

kkkkkkk


----------



## J.T.M.

.....


----------



## rabbitgeek

.....


----------



## sammyd

a couple more


----------



## my4fireflies

,.....,


----------



## unregistered296863

xxxxx


----------



## Ohio dreamer

----------


----------



## J.T.M.

.....


----------



## rabbitgeek

Oakland CA Zoo


----------



## rabbitgeek

.....


----------



## Paumon

Frost on truck hood this morning


----------



## rabbitgeek

.....


----------



## rabbitgeek

......


----------



## Windgefluester

.....


----------



## rabbitgeek

......


----------



## popscott

...........


----------



## Homesteader




----------



## popscott

...........


----------



## rabbitgeek

......


----------



## rabbitgeek

.....


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## rabbitgeek

......


----------



## my4fireflies

......


----------



## sherwood




----------



## beowoulf90

Different events

1st one with flag, Gettysburg 150th Anniv
2nd unknown year, Funkstown MD


----------



## rabbitgeek

pelican ride


----------



## my4fireflies

Our girl Scout


----------



## sherwood

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tricky Grama




----------



## my4fireflies

Quinn (m) and Scout (f)


----------



## WV Farm girl

Peace


----------



## JeffreyD

Big brother and little sister!


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## HuskyBoris

,,,,,,,


----------



## my4fireflies

.....


----------



## my4fireflies

......


----------



## MO_cows

bump...


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## rabbitgeek

.....


----------



## rabbitgeek

wood duck


----------



## My2butterflies




----------



## my4fireflies




----------



## my4fireflies




----------



## my4fireflies




----------



## my4fireflies




----------



## popscott

...........


----------



## Twp.Tom

******


----------



## my4fireflies

.....


----------



## Tricky Grama




----------



## WildernesFamily

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## HuskyBoris

.....


----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## Twp.Tom

******


----------



## Cornhusker




----------



## Cornhusker




----------



## Cornhusker




----------



## my4fireflies

<3...


----------



## Cornhusker

Sunrise on my way to work this morning


----------



## Cornhusker

I'm hooked on sunsets


----------



## Cornhusker




----------



## Tricky Grama




----------



## AngieM2

​


----------



## My2butterflies




----------



## My2butterflies




----------



## Crankin

Hebron Colony


----------



## haypoint

northern michigan


----------



## My2butterflies




----------



## my4fireflies

Tweens


----------



## my4fireflies

OSV Rebels and Redcoats weekend


----------



## My2butterflies




----------



## haypoint

.................


----------



## sunshinytraci

Paradise


----------



## Pearl B

Xxxxxx


----------



## Irish Pixie




----------



## My2butterflies




----------



## haypoint

..........................


----------



## WildernesFamily

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## popscott

.................


----------



## Danaus29

flight


----------



## my4fireflies

.......


----------



## swinters




----------



## my4fireflies

The Rookery Marlboro, VT


----------



## my4fireflies

1st egg


----------



## Darren




----------



## haypoint

-----------------------------------


----------



## my4fireflies

.....


----------



## FaithFirst




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren




----------



## Darren

Time to reactivate this thread. Got pictures?


----------



## alleyyooper




----------



## alleyyooper

Al


----------



## greenTgoats




----------



## Yellowsnow




----------



## greenTgoats




----------



## Yellowsnow




----------



## greenTgoats




----------



## Hiro




----------



## greenTgoats




----------



## alleyyooper

Al


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Darren




----------

